# The start of mine



## scruffy

the beginning of my little shop, still gotta get a lathe and a mill


----------



## Propforward

Hi Scruffy!

Unfortunately I'm not seeing a picture - should there be one attached?


----------



## Chriske

Propforward said:


> Hi Scruffy!
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not seeing a picture - should there be one attached?



There maybe should be a picture, but as mentioned, the *beginning* of a workshop, there is nothing to be seen yet I suppose....

I know, I know...I could'nt resist...;D

Still....th_wwp

Chris


----------



## scruffy

Ok I think I worked it out now


----------



## Herbiev

G'day Scruffy. Looking forward to seeing those empty spaces fill up


----------



## Propforward

Excellent - very nice workspace! I look forward to seeing your lathe acquisition. Getting a lathe is such an exciting and fulfilling experience - so it's always good to share that. Thm:


----------



## Tin Falcon

Well you have a shop with flloor space . a good place to start. I started in the basement with a workbench . Later my wife let me have the shed room attached to the back of the house off the kitchen . It was her craft and storage room for a while. Her craft area now shares the guest room. 
i still have a good bit o the shop in the basement. 
Tin


----------



## scruffy

I lost a little more the missus made me but the kids bikes back in there


----------



## rodw

Geez, I wish I had that much room! My mini shed is only 2.4m x 3.8m (8' x 12'). But I did move all the woodworking gear out!


----------



## rodw

scruffy said:


> I lost a little more the missus made me but the kids bikes back in there



Yeh, know about that! Eventually you will be able to move them out. If I built the roof I promised to make, they'd even be under cover!


----------



## Tin Falcon

> My mini shed is only 2.4m x 3.8m (8' x 12')


That is the size of the late Rudy Kouhoups shed . He did great things. 
Tin


----------



## Cogsy

scruffy said:


> the beginning of my little shop, still gotta get a lathe and a mill


 
That's not a shop! Being a fellow Aussie, I'd recognise a SHED anywhere  Shops sell lollies and sausage rolls...

Seriously though, it looks good. I've got about the same size by the looks (18'x25' ish?) but with the dirt bikes and project car jammed in there, I have to suck my gut in just to move around.

Have fun filling it up.


----------



## surfside

Nice start! Get more tools soon.


----------



## scruffy

hahah yup mmm lollies, I haven't measured it but that sounds about right, 3 mountain bikes 7 BMX's and the Missuses Barina. I haven't even seen my project car in 6 months 



Cogsy said:


> That's not a shop! Being a fellow Aussie, I'd recognise a SHED anywhere  Shops sell lollies and sausage rolls...
> 
> Seriously though, it looks good. I've got about the same size by the looks (18'x25' ish?) but with the dirt bikes and project car jammed in there, I have to suck my gut in just to move around.
> 
> Have fun filling it up.


----------



## SmithDoor

My shop is in my garage it insulated and cool 
Just walk out of house to the shop also has my wife car too!!!

Dave 

View attachment GARAGE Layout1 (2) .pdf


----------



## scruffy

I havnt been on here for a while Finally got myself a lathe. Its only a baby but hopefully should get my skill back up


----------



## Herbiev

Nice looking lathe. That should get ya ticking. If that don't the VB will


----------



## scruffy

I cleaned it up last night, the guy I got it off had no idea what to do with a lathe. Tool steel not ground mounted kind of dangerously and not ground at all. The little machine was full of steel dust, the carriage was bound up and notchy. Get it all cleaned up and realize that I don't have a bench grinder at home to no tool sharpening. Will go and get it tonight so I can have a go at it this weekend.


----------



## blighty

> I havnt been on here for a while Finally got myself a lathe. Its only a baby but hopefully should get my skill back up



size isn't everything..... apparently.

i have seen some amazing jobs turned up on one of them.

when you go get your grinder, get some safety specks as well


----------



## Swifty

There must be a lot of engines that you can make where the biggest diameter is not much more than an inch. Plenty of work suited to this lathe.

Paul.


----------



## Tin Falcon

> There must be a lot of engines that you can make where the biggest diameter is not much more than an inch. Plenty of work suited to this lathe.


Very true. My tiny has a 3/4" fly wheel . the river queen engine was designed for a Unimat. And I have a friend with a sherline that scales down a lot of stuff to fit his lathe. 
You should be able to turn a 3" flywheel unless I am missing something. 





> I'd recognize a SHED anywhere  Shops sell lollies and sausage rolls...



Isn't the English language( English /American/ Australian.) interesting?
My garage used to be a carriage shed I think not sure when it was built. 
My shed is where I keep garden tools. My shop is attached to my house the room has a shed roof. and part of my shop is in the basement of my house.My shop is a place where I do work and repair things . A workshop or repair shop.  A basement is sometimes called a cellar. A cellar is where we store stuff. And a store is where we sell stuff. Kind of like a shop where one goes to buy things. A good Buy is a deal found in a store. And Goodbye  is a departing salutation......
Tin


----------



## scruffy

the Chuck came with 2 sets of jaws, I'm sure I can get up to 3 inches with it, I used it to spin up an alternator to make sure it was working. I got some material together to have a go at the E-Z engine, but that little work bench in the corner is getting very crowded with the lathe grinder and other bits and pieces on it. So this weekend I'll be working at some better work space. I'm also  looking at what to do for a mill, they aren't cheap so I might see if I can come up with an in between solution. That being said I'm not going to trash my pedestal drill.


----------



## bazmak

Hi Scruffy,i have replied to your question about the sieg 7x 16 vertical slide thru email
I see you are from Melbourne.My son and daughter live there
Is this your first post ? have you introduced yourself on the site


----------



## scruffy

Hi Bazmak I did an into a while ago but havn't been frequenting the site too much till I got my little lathe. Having a good clean up and hope to be making some chips soon


----------



## bazmak

Found your thread and see you have got a used sieg 7x??  If you follow my thread from the beggining
and check adjust in similar order you will appreciate the the unit and get to know its limitation
I got more fun doing the mods than making anything  Regards barry


----------



## scruffy

I haven't got a lot done on my ez engine but have finally gotten around to sorting out some new benches was running out of room and the cook wasn't happy with me using the chest freezer as a bench


----------



## Tinkerer58

Looking good scruffy. The bike problem is easily solved, just put a skillion roof to the side of the shed and park them there, tell the Mrs you don't want kids in the shed due to safety reasons LOL.

As for shop or shed in Oz it's always a bloody SHED, a Shed is for Blokes, shops are for women where they go and spend all your money so YOU can't buy anymore tools and toys and make a mess around the place with all your clutter and junk.

As for Blighty's comment size isn't everything I'm a bit like Tim the Tool Man Taylor bigger is better LOL, you can do little stuff on big machines but you can't do big stuff on little machines LOL. My oppinion is buy the biggest machine you can afford and fit in your "SHED" as biger machines give more stability and rigity correct me if I'm wrong.

But having said that I started with a small lathe and done a few things on it and it just frustrated me. Maybe it was just a junky lathe, it was a H&F AL50GA complete with stand. The biggest problem I had with it was parting off, the way the tool post was mounted it would start to chatter and then it would vibrate loose and before you know it sht flying everywhere because the the parting tool would slip under the jobs centreline and all hell broke loose. So all I did after it happening I used a hacksaw for parting off.

Having worked on a larger lathe parting off was a breeze so that's why I decided to upgrade to a bigger machine. Maybe it was just me, we all have our favorite hammer or screw drivers that we get comfortable with.


----------



## blighty

> As for Blighty's comment size isn't everything I'm a bit like Tim the  Tool Man Taylor bigger is better LOL, you can do little stuff on big  machines but you can't do big stuff on little machines LOL. My oppinion  is buy the biggest machine you can afford and fit in your "SHED" as  biger machines give more stability and rigity correct me if I'm wrong.



think you may of missed the pun in that one.

but with you on what you said... get the biggest affordable machine that will fit in your shed. i just think you guys out side the UK have a different meaning to "small shed" than what we do.


----------



## jwcnc1911

Herbiev said:


> Nice looking lathe. That should get ya ticking. If that don't the VB will



Whats's a VB?  Is this some exotic Aussie brew other than Foster's?


----------



## Tinkerer58

jwcnc--VB is a beer and stands for Victoria Bitter, it's like cat's pee and gives bad me bad headaches when I have had too much. We also have a beer called XXXX and is drunk by Queenslanders and the only reason it is called XXXX is because they don't know how to spell "beer" LOL. I drink Tooheys Old, it's an old bastard's brew LOL

blighty-- I didn't miss the pun it's just that I have been married too long and forgoten what it is all about. LMAO


----------



## Swifty

scruffy said:


> I haven't got a lot done on my ez engine but have finally gotten around to sorting out some new benches was running out of room and the cook wasn't happy with me using the chest freezer as a bench



So I'm not the only one who uses the chest freezer as an extra bench it's in my garage, so it's fair enough that I make the most of a flat surface occasionally.

Paul.


----------



## scruffy

WOW lots has happened since Ive been on here, I started a rebuild of my  4x4 to replace my old car which sucked up a lot of time and money but I  seem to like making things myself. Part way through my partner had a  mild stroke, requiring me to be off work for 2 months and then another  month back at work but part time only. Back to work now and slowly  getting back to the car build but I need to get more done on that before  I go back to my EZ engine. And there's plans in the works for a camper  trailer. Too many projects but it wouldn't be fun without them


----------



## ConductorX

Tin Falcon said:


> Very true. My tiny has a 3/4" fly wheel . the river queen engine was designed for a Unimat. And I have a friend with a sherline that scales down a lot of stuff to fit his lathe.
> You should be able to turn a 3" flywheel unless I am missing something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the English language( English /American/ Australian.) interesting?
> My garage used to be a carriage shed I think not sure when it was built.
> My shed is where I keep garden tools. My shop is attached to my house the room has a shed roof. and part of my shop is in the basement of my house.My shop is a place where I do work and repair things . A workshop or repair shop.  A basement is sometimes called a cellar. A cellar is where we store stuff. And a store is where we sell stuff. Kind of like a shop where one goes to buy things. A good Buy is a deal found in a store. And Goodbye  is a departing salutation......
> Tin



Just to add a few things to think about...

We park in a driveway.

We drive on a highway.

Cargo travel by ship.

Shipments travel by car (train car).

Just sayin'  :hDe:
"G"


----------



## scruffy

I had a new toy arrive this week, I should be able to get some stuff done


----------



## scruffy

OK havnt had the chance to play with this mill untill today ant the draw bar is 3/8 unc. Everything supplied with the machine has 10mm thread. so my question is am I right to make my own bar or are these things hardened. Im confident I can turn it and thread and I can get it hardened if needs be


----------



## bullpeters

c'mon mate! suck it and see! Whats the worst thing that could happen?
Usual disclaimer: poster has had several VB's, and a bundy. That's why he is on computer not machinery. Take any advice with a pinch.


----------



## scruffy

it's made and seems to be a good thing. I had a hard enough time explaining the machine I dont know how I'd go with a replacement so soon


----------

